# هل تريد ان تكون مدرب اوشا معتمد



## aljahle (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
مساء الخير على الجميع وانشاء الله ان تكونوا في اتم الصحة والعافية

الاخوة الكرام 
سيتم عقد دورة الاوشا للصناعات العامة للمدربين في جدة بمشيئة الله خلال شهرين من تاريخة فقط ننتضر استخراج التاشيرات للمدربين العدد محدود جداً والاختبار يتضمن تقديم عرض لحوالى 15 دقيقة ويجب ان تنطبق الشروط على الراغبين 
اي تفاصيل الرجا مراسلتي على الخاص وعلى فكرة ترى والله ماهو اعلان للتربح وليس لي فيها أي مكاسب شخصية ولكن بدل ما نخسر وننتضر تاشيرات ونروح امريكا بالامكان عقدها هنا .


----------



## Hatman (18 أبريل 2010)

وماهي الشروط أرجوا التوضيح و المدربين و الشهادات ومن أي جهه تحياتي و بالتوفيق وأنا من زملائك و مقيم في جدة
وأستطيع أن أساعدك وفقك الله 
تحياتي


----------



## aljahle (19 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم الكريم hatman

الشروط اللغة الانجليزية
شهادة جامعية في السلامة والصحة المهنية
او شهادة جامعية + 3 سنوات خبرة في السلامة
أو ثانوية عامة 5 سنوات خبرة بالسلامة
الحصول على الاوشا 511 وفي حالة عدم وجود هذا الكورس يتم تقديمة مع الدورة 
التأشيرات هو مركز تدريب انا استضيفة بموجب عقود لتقديم الدورة في جدة 
وفقك الله
الرسوم في حالة وجود دورة الاوشا 511 = 8500 ريال
في حالة اخذ الدورتين معاً = 12500 ريال


----------



## عمروصلاح (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ العزيز : aljahle
جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك وفعلا جميع الشروط التى ذكرت صحيحة - انا اخذت الكورس فى القاهرة وكانت تكلفة الكورسين سويا 5000 جنية مصرى بس احب اضيف طبعا تكاليف اقامة المدري كانت عالية.


----------



## Hatman (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ العزيز : aljahle

شكرأ أخي العزيز ولكن التكلفة كما ذكر الأخ عامر صلاح غالية جدا فتكلفتها بأمريكا أقل من 6000 ريال للدورتين للشخص و أنت ستنطمها يأبا أحمد كمجموعة فسوف يكون السعر أقل جدا وأنت كما ذكرت لا تريد الربج و نحن لن حسدك ونتمنى لك الخير فنصيحتي أن تكون مثلا 5000 للدورتين


----------



## aljahle (20 أبريل 2010)

اخواني الكرام 
لكم كل الشكر والتقدير
ونا كما ذكرت لكم مجرد منسق لتقليص التكاليف على الجميع والله اني سوف ادفع كما يدفع بقية المدتدربين 
وهذا العروض اللي لقيتها اذا صحيح في مصر يمكن ان ت أن تؤدى هذة الدورة بمبلغ 5000 جنيه مصري كما ذكر الاخ عمرو فا ياريت يفيدنا اكثر بالتفاصيل حتى اوقف اجراءات التأشيرات وما أخسر.
أو يزودنا بارقام تلفونات أو عناوين لان الموضوع هام جداً بالسبه لي, وبعدين الدين النصيحة والله ان هذا المشروع كان مساهمة مني في الرقي بالمدربين العرب في اي مكان عربي ,


----------



## Hatman (20 أبريل 2010)

هذه أسماء و عناوين جميع المراكز المعتمدة من قبل الأوشا في أمريكا وهي الوحيدة المعتمده لمنح شهادة المدرب المعتمد أما بالنسبة لدورة 511 فهناك مدرب مصري و ممتاز وأسمه وجدي بالجامعة الأمريكية بمصر بلإمكان التنسيق معه ومن خلال محادثتي هاتفيا معه أعتقد أنه افضل من معظم المدربين الأجانب تحياتي و وفقك الله 

Keene State College
OSHA Education Center
175 Ammon Drive
Manchester, NH 03103-3308
Phone: (800) 449-6742
Fax: (603) 358-2569

Rochester Institute of Technology 
OSHA Education Center 
31 Lomb Memorial Dr.
Rochester, NY 14623-5603
Phone: (866) 385-7470 x-2919 
Fax: (585) 475-6292

Atlantic OSHA Education Center
University at Buffalo
3435 Main Street Room 134
Buffalo, NY 14214-3000
Phone: (716) 829-2125 
Fax: (716) 829-2806

Atlantic OSHA Education Center
University of Medicine & Dentistry of New Jersey
683 Hoes Lane West
Piscataway, NJ 08854
Phone: (732) 235-9450 
Fax: (732) 235-9460

Atlantic OSHA Education Center 
Universidad Metropolitana
PO Box 278
Bayamón, PR 00960-0278
Phone: (787) 288-1100 x-1375 
Fax: (787) 288-1995

National Resource Center
Center to Protect Workers’ Rights – The Center for Construction Research and Training/Building Construction Trades Department AFL-CIO
8484 Georgia Avenue, Suite 1000
Silver Spring, MD 20910-5613
Phone: (301) 578-8593 
Fax: (301) 578-8593

National Resource Center
National Labor College
George Meany Campus
10000 New Hampshire Ave.
Silver Spring, MD 20903-1706
Phone: (800) 367-6724 
Fax: (301) 431-5411

National Resource Center
West Virginia University
Safety and Health Extension
130 Tower Lane
Morgantown, WV 26506-6615
Phone: (800) 626-4748 
Fax: (304) 293-5905

Mid-Atlantic OTI Education Center
Chesapeake Region Safety Council
17 Governor’s Court
Baltimore, MD 21244
Phone: (800) 875-4770

Mid-Atlantic OTI Education Center
ECRI Institute Headquarters
5200 Butler Pike
Plymouth Meeting, PA 19462-1298
Phone: (877) 700-6212
Fax: (610) 834-1275

Mid-Atlantic OTI Education Center
Johns Hopkins University & Health System
2024 E. Monument Street
Baltimore, MD 21205-2223 
Phone: (877) 700-6212

Mid-Atlantic OTI Education Center
Mid-Atlantic Construction 
Safety Council
1717 Arch Street, Suite 3370
Philadelphia, PA 19103
Phone: (215) 557-0777

University of South Florida
2612 Cypress Ridge Blvd, Suite 101
Wesley Chapel, FL 33544
Phone: (800) 852-5362 
Fax: (813) 994-1173

Georgia Tech Research Institute 
260-14th Street N.W.
Atlanta, GA 30332-0837
Phone: (404) 385-3500 
Fax: (404) 894-8275

Eastern Kentucky University
521 Lancaster Ave. Room 202
Richmond, KY 40475-3100
Phone: (877) EKU-OSHA 
Fax: (859) 622-6205

Southeastern OTI Education Center 
North Carolina State University
909 Capability Drive Suite 1600
Raleigh, NC 27606 
Phone: (800) 227-0264

Great Lakes Regional OTI Education Center 
Eastern Michigan University
103 Boone Hall
Ypsilanti, MI 48197-1699
Phone: (800) 932-8689 
Fax: (734) 481-0509

Great Lakes Regional OTI Education Center 
UAW Health and Safety Dept.
8000 East Jefferson Ave.
Detroit, MI 48214-3963
Phone: (800) 932-8689 
Fax: (734) 481-0509

Great Lakes Regional OTI Education Center 
University of Cincinnati
Genome Research Center
2180 E. Galbraith, 3rd Floor, 
Rooms 351-378
Cincinnati, OH 45237-1625
Phone: (800) 207-9399 
Fax: (513) 558-1756

The Heartland Safety and Health Education Center 
Indiana University
400 E. 7th Street, Room 629
Bloomington, IN 47405
Phone: (866) 563-4820 


The Heartland Safety and Health Education Center
University of Wisconsin-Whitewater
800 West Main Street
Whitewater, WI 53190 
Phone: (866) 563-4820 

Mid-America OSHA Education Center 
Ohio Valley Construction Education Foundation
33 Greenwood Lane
Springboro, OH 45066-3034
Phone: (866) 444-4412 
Fax: (937) 704-9394

Mid-America OSHA Education Center
Sinclair Community College
444 W. 3rd St.
Dayton, OH 45402-1460
Phone: (866) 444-4412 
Fax: (937) 704-9394

National Safety Education Center
Construction Safety Council
4100 Madison Street
Hillside, IL 60162-1768
Phone: (800) 552-7744 
Fax: (708) 544-2371

National Safety Council
1121 Spring Lake Drive
Itasca, IL 60143-3201
Phone: (800) 621-7615 
Fax: (630) 285-1613

National Safety Education Center
Northern Illinois University
590 Garden Rd. RM 318
DeKalb, IL 60115-2854
Phone: (800) 656-5317 
Fax: (815) 753-4203

Southwest Education Center
Texas Engineering Ext. Service
15515 IH-20 at Lumley
Mesquite, TX 75181-3710
Phone: (800) 723-3811 
Fax: (972) 222-2978

The University of Texas at Arlington 
140 West Mitchell
Arlington, TX 76019-0197 
Phone: (866) 906-9190 
Fax: (817) 272-2556

Midwest OSHA Education Centers
National Safety Council
11620 M Circle
Omaha, NE 68137-2231
Phone: (800) 592-9004 
Fax: (402) 896-6331

Metropolitan Community Colleges 
Business & Technology Campus
1775 Universal Avenue
Kansas City, MO 64120-1313
Phone: (800) 841-7158 
Fax: (816) 482-5408

Midwest OSHA Education Centers
Saint Louis University
3545 Lafayette Ste. 300
St. Louis, MO 63104-8150
Phone: (800) 332-8833 
Fax: (314) 977-8150

Midwest OSHA Education Centers
Kirkwood Community College
6301 Kirkwood Blvd. SW
Cedar Rapids, IA 52404-5260
Phone: (800) 464-6874 
Fax: (319) 398-1250

Mountain West OSHA Training and Outreach Center
Salt Lake Community College
391 Chipeta Way, Suite C
Salt Lake City, UT 84108
Phone: (801) 581-4055 
Fax: (801) 585-5275

Mountain West OSHA Training and Outreach Center
University of Utah
391 Chipeta Way, Suite C
Salt Lake City, UT 84108
Phone: (801) 581-4055 
Fax: (801) 585-5275

Mountain West OSHA Training and Outreach Center 
Uintah Basin Applied Technology College (UBATC)
559 N. 1700 W.
Vernal, UT 84078
Phone: (435) 725-7100
Fax: (435) 725-7199

Rocky Mountain Education Center
Red Rocks Community College
13300 West Sixth Avenue
Lakewood, CO 80228-1255
Phone: (800) 933-8394 
Fax: (303) 980-8339

California State University Dominguez Hills 
College of Extended and International Education 
1000 E. Victoria St.
Carson, CA 90747 
Phone: (888) 4LA-OSHA 
Phone: (310) 243-2425 
Fax: (310) 516-3753

College of Southern Nevada
Division of Workforce and Economic Development 
2409 Las Verdes Street, K1B
Las Vegas, NV 89102-3880
Phone: 1 (877) 651-OSHA (6742) 
OR (702) 651-4551
Fax: (702) 651-4538

Chabot-Las Positas Community College District OSHA Training Center
7600 Dublin Blvd, Suite 102A
Dublin, CA 94568
Phone: (866) 936-OSHA (6742) 
Fax: (925) 560-9458 

University of California, San Diego
404 Camino del Rio South, Suite 102
San Diego, CA 92108
Phone: (800)358-9206 or 
(619)260-3070
Fax: (619) 294-3861

University of Washington
4225 Roosevelt Way NE #100
Seattle, WA 98105-6099
Phone: (800) 326-7568 
Fax: (206) 685-3872


----------



## aljahle (11 مايو 2010)

*اخونا هات مان هذي العناوين معروفة من اول انت تقول اخذت الدورتين في مصر اذا صحيح اعطنا العنوان او راسلنا على الخاص ولك تحياتي*:3::83:


----------



## عمروصلاح (12 مايو 2010)

aljahle, 

Hatman never said or stated that he took the course in Egypt , i am the person who said so . What we do in Egypt is the same process that you are currently doing ! we hire a training instructor for sometime to teach the courses and thats it .

I took mine through Eastern Michigan University and you reach them on the internet .

I was discussing the PRICES because from what i have seen its too expensive in your country Saudi Arabia and it costs more less here in Egypt and still both courses are conducted by a foreigner tutor !


----------



## فارس الحقباني (17 يوليو 2010)

الأخ الكريم aljahle 
هل ممكن أن تزودنا باسم وأرقام الاتصال او البريد الالكتروني للجهة المنظمة للدورة ؟ وهل هي معتمدة من osha ؟
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فارس الحقباني (19 يوليو 2010)

الأخ هاتمان لا زلت في انتظار إجابتك والموضوع جدا وقد أرسلت لك email وفي انتظار الرد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed ELDAMARANY (5 يناير 2012)

انا اعمل فى مجال السلامة مصرى الجنسية واقيد رايك لانى اتعمل مع الدكتور وجدى من 8 سنين فاتو وهو رجل جدير وممتاز


----------



## sayed00 (6 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى على الموضوع - لكن الاوشا تم ايقاف اصدار شهادتها خارج امريكا و بصدد اعادة النظر فى شروطها - ان كنت سوف تأخذ الكورس للعمل كمحاضر لدورات الاوشا - ماذا سوف تعمل بها - هناك مصادر اخرى غير الاوشا

رجاء عرض المتطلبات للجميع - و ماذا سوف يحصلون بعد الدورة

تحياتى


----------



## اسامةعباس (7 يناير 2012)

أوافقك الرأي يا باشمهندس سيد الأوشا اعتبارا من 1-7-2011 لا تصدر كارنيهات للدورات خارج الولايات المنحدة الامريكية وغير منتظر اعادة النظر في هذا الأمر (وسبب اغلاقها شكاوي محاضر أوشا قديم في مصر ومعاونيه للأوشا أن مستوي البرامج انحدر) وطبعا ده بسبب المنافسة الشديدة وظهور محاضرين علي مستوي يفوق المذكور بمراحل. 
مع أن المحاضر المذكور أبو التجاوزات ومبتدع تدريس الاوشا باللغة العربية (مخالفة للتعليمات) والفصول التي تتجاوز عدد المتدربين للحد الأقصي المسموح وعن مدة البرنامج حدث ولا حرج من أول جلسة شاي وسيجارة وانت طالع لأربع أو خمسة شهادات في السلامة من جهات مختلفة.
وطبعا كان الممقصود من الشكاوي سحب تراخيص المحاضرين الجدد الحاصلين عليها أون لاين ولكن أتت الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن وتم حظر الكارنيهات لأي برنامج يقام خارج الولايات المتحدة أي كان المحاضر أو المعهد مع اجراءات معقدة للبرامج التي تتم داخل الولايات المتحدة تضمن تهمة التزوير الرسمي لاي شخص يحاول التجاوز.

وأصبح الان من حق المحاضر أن بصدر كارنيهات من تصميمه الشخصي أو شهادات كما يشاء أن البرنامج تم طبقا لمواصفات الأوشا وبشرط ألا يذكر أن البرنامج برعاية أو شراف برنامج الاوشا للتعليم عن بعد أو وزارة العمل الأمريكية , وهو ما تقوم به بعض مراكز التدريب حاليا وهو ليس مجرم من قبل الاوشا. ويبقي علي المتدرب التحقق من أن المحاضر معتمد وملم بالبرنامج.


----------



## amir4179 (7 يناير 2012)

*أخى الكريم أ. أسامة عباس بصراحة أنا أحترمك جداً فطريقتك فى الرد على التساؤلات دائماً ما تكون وافية ومرتبة وتلتزم الدقة لأقصى حد وقد أوضحت بشفافية شديدة ما حدث من تغيير فى تدريب الأوشا وأوكد على التوضيح الذى ذكرته سيادتك "**وأصبح الان من حق المحاضر أن بصدر كارنيهات من تصميمه الشخصي أو شهادات كما يشاء تفيد بأن البرنامج تم طبقا لمواصفات الأوشا وبشرط ألا يذكر أن البرنامج برعاية أو إشراف برنامج الاوشا للتعليم عن بعد أو وزارة العمل الأمريكية , وهو ما تقوم به بعض مراكز التدريب حاليا وهو ليس مجرم من قبل الاوشا. ويبقي علي المتدرب التحقق من أن المحاضر معتمد وملم بالبرنامج"
خالص أحترامى وتقديرى
أمير الشهاوى*


----------



## اسامةعباس (8 يناير 2012)

amir4179 قال:


> *أخى الكريم أ. أسامة عباس بصراحة أنا أحترمك جداً فطريقتك فى الرد على التساؤلات دائماً ما تكون وافية ومرتبة وتلتزم الدقة لأقصى حد وقد أوضحت بشفافية شديدة ما حدث من تغيير فى تدريب الأوشا وأوكد على التوضيح الذى ذكرته سيادتك "**وأصبح الان من حق المحاضر أن بصدر كارنيهات من تصميمه الشخصي أو شهادات كما يشاء تفيد بأن البرنامج تم طبقا لمواصفات الأوشا وبشرط ألا يذكر أن البرنامج برعاية أو إشراف برنامج الاوشا للتعليم عن بعد أو وزارة العمل الأمريكية , وهو ما تقوم به بعض مراكز التدريب حاليا وهو ليس مجرم من قبل الاوشا. ويبقي علي المتدرب التحقق من أن المحاضر معتمد وملم بالبرنامج"*
> *خالص أحترامى وتقديرى*
> *أمير الشهاوى*


 
السيد المهندس/ أمير الشهاوي
أشكر لسيادتكم مجاملتكم الرقيقة، والمسألة في الأصل توضيح الأمور علي حقيقتها، والحمد لله لم أتقاضى مليم واحد من أي متدرب أوشا علي مدار أربعة سنوات، وأقتصرت عملي علي مراكز وشركات تدريب علي أعلي مستوى ومعروف سمعتها ونزاهتها.


----------



## mostafa elhamzawy (13 فبراير 2012)

رد رائع يا باشمهندس اسامة
الله ينور


----------



## يا الغالي (17 فبراير 2012)

هذا الصفحة يمكن تفيد اي مدرب يريد ان يكون معتمد لدى الاوشا
http://firesafetyeng.blogspot.com/2011/12/blog-post_8498.html


----------

